# New additions



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

My two latest additions, been needing both for quite some time.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Love my M&P .40. Looking for an M&P 9mm now.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bar-d said:


> Love my M&P .40. Looking for an M&P 9mm now.


How accurate has it been for you, and what ammo specifically do you like best (grains and brand) and is that the ammo that shoots best? Is yours the compact or full size? Also just for personal privacy I covered the serial number (white paper). You never know!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice additions A22....

Whats the combo??


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Nice additions A22....
> 
> Whats the combo??


Its one and the same , one in the hip holster-and one of it out, the carpet matched along the edges of the pictures making it look like two were in one photo.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice safe...just like mine. So did you carry it in by yourself ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

On a call said:


> Nice safe...just like mine. So did you carry it in by yourself ?


Came with a 50 mile radius delivery-and into where you want, but cost 60 to anchor it to my slab--worth it to me.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Anchor...I thought it was an anchor ? I remember moving mine, I am too cheep to have it done by others. I had a friend help and of course we did not know what we were doing...but did it and two sore backs later







we had it in place.

Actually I have to say anchoring is a good idea. What you need next is a cheepo safe. One filled with powder so when someone tries using a torch on it........................is all you find of them.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice A-22-------sb


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

On a call said:


> Anchor...I thought it was an anchor ? I remember moving mine, I am too cheep to have it done by others. I had a friend help and of course we did not know what we were doing...but did it and two sore backs later
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its over 700 lbs but is moveable with a bit of grunting, and since mine is anchored-- now you just drop a jewel--while grunting


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Its over 700 lbs but is moveable with a bit of grunting, and since mine is anchored-- now you just drop a jewel--while grunting


 LOL

I was hoping for the combo to the safe ! I knew it was the same gun by the serial# !!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> How accurate has it been for you, and what ammo specifically do you like best (grains and brand) and is that the ammo that shoots best? Is yours the compact or full size? Also just for personal privacy I covered the serial number (white paper). You never know!


Mine is the full size pistol. I ran a couple boxes of Winchester 180 gr. jhp and 165 gr. fmj through it for the brass. All my loads since. Right now I am shooting 150 gr. Nosler jhp at about 1200 fps. which is showing to be plenty accurate. I am tweaking the load to see how accurate I can get it. Once I go through all this Nosler, I probably will load 155gr. Hornady XTP. I shoot a lot of it in 9mm and am happy with it so I will try them in .40 cal.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bar-d said:


> Mine is the full size pistol. I ran a couple boxes of Winchester 180 gr. jhp and 165 gr. fmj through it for the brass. All my loads since. Right now I am shooting 150 gr. Nosler jhp at about 1200 fps. which is showing to be plenty accurate. I am tweaking the load to see how accurate I can get it. Once I go through all this Nosler, I probably will load 155gr. Hornady XTP. I shoot a lot of it in 9mm and am happy with it so I will try them in .40 cal.


I was trying to find a decent 165 grain for my reloading (have to get dies is all) because the 165 is what I can get from winchester in bulk for apx 32 cents a round---a lot cheaper than hornady xtps for $1.20 each, and for their brass as well--So with all my shooting the 165s as practice, I'm thinking I need to stay at that grain to be AS accurate--any thoughts along these lines? Pistols are a whole new thing for me and any input will go into serious consideration. Also any reloading for the .40 as well, when you get around to it.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> LOL
> 
> I was hoping for the combo to the safe ! I knew it was the same gun by the serial# !!










I knew if forgot to post that Don! and thanks SB.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

It is just a matter of personal preference as far as bullet selection. I like the Hornady XTP, but of course that is for handloading. Personal protection ammo in the Hornady .40 S&W runs about 16 to 18 dollars for 20 rds. so about 80 to 90 cents apiece. Since I only load bullets that I can depend on for personal protection or hunting, I will occasionally by factory ammo, fmj, to just do some practice shooting. I don't waste my good jhp loads and also have new brass.
Having said that, Sierra makes a 165 gr. JHP for about 24 bucks per hundred. I have never shot them but I have shot a pickup load of Sierra bullets over the years and have no doubt they are quality bullets.That would give you a similar load to your 165 gr. bulk practice round. The only load I am working with right now is the 150 gr. Nosler JHP and 7.2 to 7.5 gr. of Unique powder. Hodgdon powder has a lot of loads for the Sierra 165 gr. JHP. Just go to their website and follow the links to the load data.
You're gonna like the M&P .40. Good luck.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thx for the info Bar-D, Im not sure my dealer has sierras but will check. I know an initial round after reloading is comparable to store bought as far as price goes maybe even a tad over, but the second reload is cheaper--thats been my experience with RIFLE reloads. How does this compare to pistol as the brass isnt as much a cost factor compared to rifles due to size/amount of brass. However from what I'm seeing (been researching prices etc..online) the bullet for pistols is the expensive component and the brass less. Have you priced reloading by components broken down at the per round cost? And if so what seems to be the norm for you first round vs 2nd?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Love the M&Ps!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice piece of equipment there AZ22 !


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

It will wind up being cheaper than rifle loads in time mainly because even a "hot" pistol round uses very little powder compared to rifle loads. The .40 load I am shooting is between 7.2 and 7.5 grs of Unique. A load that I am working up for my 6.8 SPC started at 27 grs. That is 3x as much powder on every load. Different powders of course but comparable cost per pound. If you figure in the cost of the new brass, the pistol load dollars out at about .67 each. The second load with once fired brass figures out at about .29 each.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It doesn't seem right to figure the cost of reloading in two different ways (first reloading vs. second and subsequent). I fully understand the initial cost factor but really, what brass is only going to be shot once ? (those picked up as evidence? ) I have 54 rounds of self defense ammo, that is all in the magazines.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> It doesn't seem right to figure the cost of reloading in two different ways (first reloading vs. second and subsequent). I fully understand the initial cost factor but really, what brass is only going to be shot once ? (those picked up as evidence? ) I have 54 rounds of self defense ammo, that is all in the magazines.


Simply some numbers to show the cost of handloads vs. the cost of the bulk ammo he is going to buy. He was talking about the cost of bulk 165 gr. fmj practice ammo @ .32 vs. self defense ammo in the XTP @ 1.20. My aim was to show him he could reload self defense grade ammo with the brass from his purchase of bulk for the price of practice ammo. 
By the way, I have been reloading some of the .40 S&W brass I bought from you Don. Good stuff.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Honest I wasn't criticizing.
I'm glad that that brass is working out for you. I've still got( a butt load) more if either you or Antlerz want some.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Its cheaper to buy the factory at 32 per and get the brass that way then reload LOL. Oh well sometimes cant have your cake and eat it too.Got about 500 win brass now i think thats enough for a start--but when the zombies come I want at least 10 times that--and I will !! Also found out my gun and wifes likes the hornady 180 XTP better than the win 165 fmj. We both shot markedly better with them. Think Im going for the heavier slower but more accurate. After all whomever is on the recieving end isnt going to know the difference--REALLY!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

That is a good round. Hit Don up if you need more brass. He has some once fired various head stamp stuff.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bar-d said:


> That is a good round. Hit Don up if you need more brass. He has some once fired various head stamp stuff.


I never mix when i work up a load, not sure if it matters as much with pistol, but with rifle it matters due to manufacturing tolerances and practices with the brass.


----------

